# الان منتج تكبير الصدر فقط من ندى ماس



## gana bity (20 فبراير 2013)

*














كما عودتكم ندى ماس حبيباتى و أخواتى ان تقدم لكم الجديد من منتجاتها 

ولا تبخل عليكم بعصارة أبتكارات شركة ندى ماس





وبعد أن قدمت لكم حنه ندى مـــــــــــــــاس



و زيت مـــــــــــــــاس المعجزه



و كورسات ماس



( كورس ماس ويت لتبييض البشرة وتوحيد لونها وازالة الكلف والنمش & كورس كثافة الشعر واطالته 


وتجديد حيويته )





* بديل الليزر للقضاء على الشعر الزائد وقطرة ماس كلين و أيضا" علاج البواسير الفعااااااال *



الغنين عن التعريف فى الوطـــــــــن العربـــــــــــــى



وبعد تشجيعكم لها و لشركة ندى ماس و بعد النجاح الساحق الذى حققته الشركه فى العالم العربى





نفخر أن نقدم لكــــــــــــــم



كريم لمســــــــه أنوثــــــــــــة مــــــــــــــاس


Cream touch femininity mas







الأن استمتعى بصدر ممتلئ و جذاب مع 










كريم تاتش فيمينتى ( لمسه أنوثة ) لتكبير الصدر



من مقتطقات الأعشاب و فول الصويا يجعل الصدر كامل و بشكل مرفوع



وهو فخر لكل الأناث جميع النساء يرغبن فى صدر كبير ثابت .



Cream touch femininity mas



هو منتج خاص صنع من نباتات طبيعيه 100% و عدد لا يحصد من تجارب اشخاص مقربون لسنوات عديده .



كما اهو لا يحتوى على أى هرمون فأنه يمكن تحسين الصدر الصغير و المسطح و الرخو .



. ألى صدر كامل مشدود مع الحفاظ على المرونه مع تأثيرات التنعيم .





الكريم حاصل على مطابق للموصفات القياسيه المصريه 







*_ المكونــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــات _*





* فول الصويا *



وفوائـــــــــــــــــــــــــده هى :-



1. محاربة أمراض القلب. حيث أنه يخفف معدل الكوليسترول المرتفع حوالي 9%.

2. يحافظ الصويا على العظام خصوصاً عظام النساء بعد سن اليأس.

3. تستخدم منتجات الصويا كالحليب او الزيت في عمل أقنعه للبشرة حيث يعطي الرونق والرطوبه للبشرة.

4. يعمل على تجديد الخلايا و الأنسجة .

و الكثير منها الفوائد و من المؤكد انكم على علم بها





* الميثيل الباراييـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن *

أو ( الميثيل )



الفوائد المرتبطة بكل مشتقات ( الميثيل البارابين ) ملاحق الطب البديل والفيتامينات.



العديد من المصادر تأتي من موسوعة لدينا من الصحة الطبيعية .

وتشمل المواضيع الصحية ذات الصلة ، وله استخدامات تختلف كثيره .



ولكن يمكن أن تشمل .



تحسين لون البشرة ، وترطيب البشرة ، أعطاء الجسم المرونه .



متوازن بشكل جيد و هو متعددة الفيتامينات وضعت لأقصى قدر من الاستيعاب للجسم على الأفاده منه بكل سهوله للمطلوب له حسب التشخيص و التركيب .



* مياه بروبيــــــــــــــــــــــــل *



تستخدم كمذيب في العديد من المستحضرات الصيدلانية و مستحضرات التجميل .



ويدخل فى تركيبات



العناية بالشعر ، و العناية بالبشرة ، و المواد الغذائية ، معجون أسنان ، شامبو .



ويدل على ذلك انه امن بشكل كلى و غير له اى اثار جانبه 







* فيتاميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن E *



منتجات فيتامين E 



تساعد على الحد من ظهور علامات تمدد الجلد

يمكن ان فيتامين ُ E تساعد في منع ظهور بقع العمر

انه يساعد في الحفاظ على توازن الجلد

أنه يقلل من فقدان المياه بطريق البشرة من الجلد، ويعزز وظيفة الجلد الحاجز



يتم الحصول على مزيد من الاستفادة من التطبيق الموضعي للفيتامين E من خلال الكريمات أو المحاليل بدلا من أخذ فيتامين E شفويا.



الجلد قادر على امتصاص فيتامين E الطبيعي على نحو فعال.







خلطـــــــــــــــــــه مـــــــــــــــــــــــــــاس السريـــــــــــــــــــه السحريــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة



و التى يحق للشركة بأحتفاظ جزء من التركيب كسر المهنه 
سعر العلبة الواحدة لشهر واحد وتكرر مرتين​
( السعودية 245ريال - قطر245 ريال - الامارات 245 درهم )-( البحرين 24,5 د- عمان 24.5 ر) -

(الكويت 19 دينار) ( ليبيا81 جنيه- السودان 288جنيه)) اليمن 14081 (الاردن 46 - العراق 75982)

- (تونس102 - المغرب 553 د- الجزائر 5106د)


*( طريقـــــــــــــــة الأستخــــــــــــدام )*



تدليك بشكل دائرى بهدوء حول الصدر من 2 : 5 دقائق مرتين فى اليوم صباحا" و مسائا"

يستخدم للحصول على مؤخرة كبيرة لمدة 3 شهور وللحالات العالية الضمور6 اشهر 

و ايضا" الطريقة مدونه بداخل العبوه 









الله ولى التوفيق 



لا اتتردد ان تحجز طلبـــــــــــــــــــــك





يوجد لنا مندوبين ومندوبات بكلا من




مندوبين شركة ندى ماس بمصر 

ماسة العرب

فراشة ماس المصرية

لتتعرفي بنفسك على اسماء وارقام مندوبين بلدك حرصا عليكي من الغش والتقليد 

اعملي بحث على قوقل عن ندى ماس فور وومن واضغطي على خانة من مندوبين ندى ماس



مطلوب مندوبين و مندوبات فى جميع البلاد





 احرصي على ان تاخذي ارقام مندوبات ندى ماس منها على الخاص





وللتعامل مع الشركة مباشرة عن طريق الدفع والتوصيل



ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ







طلبك يصلك بعد أستلامها التحويل بثلاثة ايام 



طــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرق التوصيـــــــــــــــــــل



البريـــــــــــــــــــــــد الممتــــــــــــــــاز المصــــــــــرى










طــــــــــــــــــــــــــرق الدفــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع



طريقة الدفع الويسترن يونيون وهي شركة تحويل للاموال ويصل التحويل بعد دقائق من ايداعه










او



عن طريق التحويل على حسابي الاخصائية الجاري بالبنك الاهلي المصري










ويصل التحويل بعد يومين من ايداعه





وللطلب من الاخصائية مباشرة ماعليكي الا ان ترسلين تلك البيانات بعد التحويل 


في رسالة على جوال الاخصائية ندى ماس والمذكور في ملفي الشخصي









نوع الطلب والعدد والحجم







الأسم الثلاثي



رقم الجوال 



المدينة او الأمارة



المنطقة



الشارع



رقم البيت



رقم ص . ب



مــــع تحيـــــاتي مندوبة تسويق شركة ندى ماس 


[/U]​*[/I]



[/B]​


----------



## gana bity (3 مارس 2013)

*رد: الان منتج تكبير الصدر فقط من ندى ماس*

تم تغيير جميع اسعار المنتجات لطلب السعر الجديد رجاء ارسال رساله خاصه او الرجوع الى موقعنا


----------



## gana bity (12 مارس 2013)

*رد: الان منتج تكبير الصدر فقط من ندى ماس*

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من غلبة الدين، وغلبة العدو، وشماتة الأعداء رواه النسائي


----------



## gana bity (19 مارس 2013)

*رد: الان منتج تكبير الصدر فقط من ندى ماس*

لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد يحي ويميت وهو حي لايموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شئ قدير


----------



## gana bity (26 مارس 2013)

*رد: الان منتج تكبير الصدر فقط من ندى ماس*

اللهم متعني بسمعي، وبصري، واجعلهما الوارث مني، وانصرني على من يظلمني، وخذ منه بثأري رواه الترمذي و الحاكم وصححه ووافقه


----------



## gana bity (2 أبريل 2013)

*رد: الان منتج تكبير الصدر فقط من ندى ماس*

ربنا اتنا في الدنيا حسنة وفي الاخرة حسنة وقنا عذاب النار


----------



## gana bity (9 أبريل 2013)

*رد: الان منتج تكبير الصدر فقط من ندى ماس*

يا حي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث أصلح لي شأني كله ولا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين


----------



## gana bity (16 أبريل 2013)

*رد: الان منتج تكبير الصدر فقط من ندى ماس*

سُبْحَانِكَ اللهَّمَ وبِحمْدِك أشْهدُ أّن َّلا إِله إِلاَ أنَتَ أَستْغفِرك َوأتَوبُ إلِيك


----------



## gana bity (24 أبريل 2013)

*رد: الان منتج تكبير الصدر فقط من ندى ماس*

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من غلبة الدين، وغلبة العدو، وشماتة الأعداء رواه النسائي


----------



## gana bity (1 مايو 2013)

*رد: الان منتج تكبير الصدر فقط من ندى ماس*

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من غلبة الدين، وغلبة العدو، وشماتة الأعداء رواه النسائي


----------



## gana bity (9 مايو 2013)

*رد: الان منتج تكبير الصدر فقط من ندى ماس*

لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد يحي ويميت وهو حي لايموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شئ قدير


----------



## gana bity (16 مايو 2013)

*رد: الان منتج تكبير الصدر فقط من ندى ماس*

سُبْحَانِكَ اللهَّمَ وبِحمْدِك أشْهدُ أّن َّلا إِله إِلاَ أنَتَ أَستْغفِرك َوأتَوبُ إلِيك


----------



## gana bity (23 مايو 2013)

*رد: الان منتج تكبير الصدر فقط من ندى ماس*

*=== (( ما يلفظ من قول إلا لديه رقيب عتيد )) ===*


----------



## gana bity (30 مايو 2013)

*رد: الان منتج تكبير الصدر فقط من ندى ماس*

اللهم اغفر لي، واهدني، وارزقني، وعافني، أعوذ بالله من ضيق المقام يوم القيامة رواه النسائي وابن ماجه


----------



## gana bity (6 يونيو 2013)

*رد: الان منتج تكبير الصدر فقط من ندى ماس*

*اللهم أغفر للمسمين والمسلمات . الاحياء منهم والاموات إنك يارب قريب مجيب الدعوات*


----------



## gana bity (15 يونيو 2013)

*رد: الان منتج تكبير الصدر فقط من ندى ماس*

لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد يحي ويميت وهو حي لايموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شئ قدير


----------



## gana bity (23 يونيو 2013)

*رد: الان منتج تكبير الصدر فقط من ندى ماس*

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من غلبة الدين، وغلبة العدو، وشماتة الأعداء رواه النسائي


----------



## gana bity (3 يوليو 2013)

*رد: الان منتج تكبير الصدر فقط من ندى ماس*

يا حي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث أصلح لي شأني كله ولا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين


----------



## gana bity (13 يوليو 2013)

*رد: الان منتج تكبير الصدر فقط من ندى ماس*

يا حي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث أصلح لي شأني كله ولا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين


----------



## gana bity (23 يوليو 2013)

*رد: الان منتج تكبير الصدر فقط من ندى ماس*

اللهم متعني بسمعي، وبصري، واجعلهما الوارث مني، وانصرني على من يظلمني، وخذ منه بثأري رواه الترمذي و الحاكم وصححه ووافقه .


----------



## gana bity (31 يوليو 2013)

*رد: الان منتج تكبير الصدر فقط من ندى ماس*

لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد يحي ويميت وهو حي لايموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شئ قدير


----------



## gana bity (11 أغسطس 2013)

*رد: الان منتج تكبير الصدر فقط من ندى ماس*

*=== (( ما يلفظ من قول إلا لديه رقيب عتيد )) ===*


----------



## gana bity (9 سبتمبر 2013)

*رد: الان منتج تكبير الصدر فقط من ندى ماس*

ربنا اتنا في الدنيا حسنة وفي الاخرة حسنة وقنا عذاب النار


----------



## gana bity (16 سبتمبر 2013)

*رد: الان منتج تكبير الصدر فقط من ندى ماس*

*اللهم أغفر للمسمين والمسلمات . الاحياء منهم والاموات إنك يارب قريب مجيب الدعوات*


----------



## gana bity (24 سبتمبر 2013)

*رد: الان منتج تكبير الصدر فقط من ندى ماس*

*=== (( ما يلفظ من قول إلا لديه رقيب عتيد )) ===*


----------



## gana bity (1 أكتوبر 2013)

*رد: الان منتج تكبير الصدر فقط من ندى ماس*

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من غلبة الدين، وغلبة العدو، وشماتة الأعداء رواه النسائي .


----------



## gana bity (12 أكتوبر 2013)

*رد: الان منتج تكبير الصدر فقط من ندى ماس*

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من غلبة الدين، وغلبة العدو، وشماتة الأعداء رواه النسائي .


----------



## gana bity (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*رد: الان منتج تكبير الصدر فقط من ندى ماس*

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبي على دينك


----------



## gana bity (31 أكتوبر 2013)

*رد: الان منتج تكبير الصدر فقط من ندى ماس*

لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد يحي ويميت وهو حي لايموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شئ قدير


----------



## gana bity (10 نوفمبر 2013)

*رد: الان منتج تكبير الصدر فقط من ندى ماس*

اللهم اغفر لي، واهدني، وارزقني، وعافني، أعوذ بالله من ضيق المقام يوم القيامة رواه النسائي وابن ماجه .


----------



## gana bity (25 نوفمبر 2013)

*رد: الان منتج تكبير الصدر فقط من ندى ماس*

يا حي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث أصلح لي شأني كله ولا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين


----------

